# UOA for Factory Fill '10 GTI seems to indicate plenty of life left...



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

...or am I misinterpreting the results?


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

since you are still in the first stages of the break-in period, all the metal contents can basically be ignored... 

the flashpoint / viscosity / fuel dilution % are the only relevant numbers in this UOA and they all appear to be within the "healthy" range for a 5k change interval... don't know if they are using the same Fuchs factory fill with the TSI or something a little heavier now, so its hard to draw comparisons...

what oil did you change to? i would change again after another 5k and get another UOA so you can start some long term trending. but the TSI seems to be a little better compared to the FSI with regards to viscosity breakdown and oil longevity... so you should be able to push >5k intervals with a quality synthetic. but the only way to tell is through additional UOAs...


----------



## sbachmeier (Mar 2, 1999)

Looks similar to the UOA I did on my 2010 TSI (Passat Wagon) -- though I drained mine early to switch to Motul 8100 X-cess 5W40. UOA for the Motul coming very soon...


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

rhouse181 said:


> what oil did you change to? i would change again after another 5k and get another UOA so you can start some long term trending. but the TSI seems to be a little better compared to the FSI with regards to viscosity breakdown and oil longevity... so you should be able to push >5k intervals with a quality synthetic. but the only way to tell is through additional UOAs...


I bought Castrol SLX Professional OE 5w30 from the dealership to do my oil change (expensive!). I'm going to stick with that (or another VW-approved oil) while under warranty, allowing the dealership to do the 10, 20, and 30k changes, and changing the oil myself at 5, 15, and 25k. Once I'm out of warranty I'll probably switch to Shell Rotella or another quality off-the-shelf synthetic.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

+1 to everything Rhouse said.

Interesting choice in using the low SAPs Castrol OE. It's starting TBN is only 6.4 which is very low. It's not uncommon for TBNs on good oils to be close to that same TBN after 5000 miles or more. Based on TBN only, it should not hold up for real long oil change intervals. But the proof is in the pudding. Give it a try and see how it holds up. 

Low SAPs oils are targetted to be emissions friendly (such as for the new TDI's complex diesel emission system). Here are some questions that come to mind as you look at future UOAs with this oil:

Will they hold up in the TSI? Hard to say until we get UOAs. 

Will it hold up as well as the high end ester-based oils which have proven themselves in testing on the fuel diluting 2.0 FSI?

Does it cost less than the proven ester-based oils?


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

Perfectly normal first oil change. You are correct that you can extend the OCI without problems at this point.


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

There's a lot of metallic particles in there that are too big to be detected by the UOA and are outright abrasive.

I changed factory oil out at 1000 miles, usually I do not but the TSI 2.0T is throwing out a lot of metal.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

AudiSportA4 said:


> There's a lot of metallic particles in there that are too big to be detected by the UOA and are outright abrasive.
> 
> I changed factory oil out at 1000 miles, usually I do not but the TSI 2.0T is throwing out a lot of metal.


Aren't those particles what an oil filter is for? Or do you know something I don't know? Not being a wise ass, just looking for expertise.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

RobMan8023 said:


> Aren't those particles what an oil filter is for? Or do you know something I don't know? Not being a wise ass, just looking for expertise.


Most of the metallic flakes scruffed off are smaller than what the filter can catch... I also did my first change at 1.5k


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

rhouse181 said:


> Most of the metallic flakes scruffed off are smaller than what the filter can catch... I also did my first change at 1.5k


So if they're smaller than the filter can catch, is there any reason to be concerned with them? Could microscopic particles really be causing so much wear in the 3,500 miles further I drove on my factory fill that I need to worry about it?


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

saaber2 said:


> +1 to everything Rhouse said.
> 
> Interesting choice in using the low SAPs Castrol OE. It's starting TBN is only 6.4 which is very low. It's not uncommon for TBNs on good oils to be close to that same TBN after 5000 miles or more. Based on TBN only, it should not hold up for real long oil change intervals. But the proof is in the pudding. Give it a try and see how it holds up.
> 
> ...


I will draw a sample at the 7500 mile mark to see how it's faring in the 2.0TSI and go from there. Might switch to an off-the-shelf VW approved oil like German Castrol 0w30 instead, which seems to be received fairly well as far as an approved oil is concerned.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

RobMan8023 said:


> So if they're smaller than the filter can catch, is there any reason to be concerned with them? Could microscopic particles really be causing so much wear in the 3,500 miles further I drove on my factory fill that I need to worry about it?


Can't really give you an answer to this... But it's nothing I would sleep over. It's probably an immeasurable difference, and it's not like you cut 50k of engine longevity off your motor. My motivation was eliminating as many wear contributors as possible, and I think people would have a hard time arguing that draining early would have any detrimental effects.

You are doing everything right by changing your oil earlier than the VW recommended change interval and starting UOA trending analysis. Now just go enjoy that TSI :thumbup:


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

I won't try to quantify what particle sizes do what, but there was indeed a LOT of flakes in my 1000miles drain oil. I'll leave it at that and say too that this oil is shot and was ready to be drained.


----------



## Szy_szka (Aug 26, 2010)

RobMan8023 said:


> I bought Castrol SLX Professional OE 5w30 from the dealership to do my oil change (expensive!). I'm going to stick with that (or another VW-approved oil) while under warranty, allowing the dealership to do the 10, 20, and 30k changes, and changing the oil myself at 5, 15, and 25k. Once I'm out of warranty I'll probably switch to Shell Rotella or another quality off-the-shelf synthetic.


 That is my plan as well but what I also wonder is this: can I do the 5k, 15k, 25k (plus all the subsequent ones) with Valvoline SynPower 5W40 and have the dealer use the Castrol at 'free' intervals they are offering (at 10k, 20k, and 30k). Would switching brands like this cause any issues?


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Oct 25, 2009)

9400 2010 GTI not broken in per VW instructions redlined all the time. 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

SynPower 5w-40 is a VERY good product. :thumbup:


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

Them there large metal flakes are suppose to be in the paint not your oil... If they were actually in your oil the oil filter which filters down to 7 microns would trap them. If they are too big and heavy to be floating around in the oil then then can't hurt anything laying in the oil pan either.


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Here's my 2nd oil change post factory fill.*

Castrol SLX Professional 5w30 purchased from the dealership:


----------



## meboice (Mar 24, 2012)

Other than viscosity, what is the difference between Castrol SLX Professional VW 50501 (5W40) and Castrol Professional OE (5W30)?


----------

